# 1 2004 Yamaha 225 Vmax 20in OX66 3900



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I have one left had been saving it for a CC but one has not come up fully serviced running good. Just replaced HP pump in VST I lake tested the engine on a ZX225 Skeeter and 75 mph was no problem. Motor only install available


----------

